# Clear first choice performances



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not the knowledge, or I have not listned to classical music long enough to have any clear first choices of performances of a special work. And mood can play a role. 

But maybe some of you can say that for me THIS performance is my ultimate first choice for this work, or cycles of works.That could be interresting to hear, and maybe hear your reason.

Any work,and any reason.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Violin Concerto. Heifetz/Hendel/Chicago Symphony.

Jascha Heifetz "owns" this great work as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No violinist sounded as convincing in the Elgar Violin Concerto as Yehudi Menuhin, especially with the London Symphony conducted by Elgar himself.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20:
Alfred Brendel, Sir Neville Marriner & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Brahms - Symphony No. 4:
Josef Krips & London Symphony Orchestra

Mozart - Symphony No. 40:
Josef Krips & London Symphony Orchestra

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2:
Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy & Philadelphia Orchestra

Schumann - Piano Concerto:
Alfred Brendel, Kurt Sanderling & Philadelphia Orchestra

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24: 
Howard Shelley & London Mozart Players

Grieg - Piano Concerto:
Howard Shelley - Orchestra of Opera North


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Sibelius Violin Concerto. Heifetz/Hendel/Chicago Symphony.
> 
> Jascha Heifetz "owns" this great work as far as I'm concerned.


Interesting! I would go with Anne-Sophie Mutter. I know she does it sweetened, but I like it that way myself.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! allready lots of material for future listening!:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Anything by Britten conducted by Britten.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Elgar: Cello Concerto - Du Pré, Barbirolli

Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - Kronos Quartet with Krakauer (I've heard the St. Lawrence and it ain't close for me)

Bach: Goldberg Variations - Kirkpatrick 1959.

Ok, this last one is why you should never take me seriously. I'm not joking or being modest or anything. I really, truly don't know what's wrong with Kirkpatrick's Goldbergs, or why any of the more famous ones are so much more highly esteemed. I'm just some no-account jomomo, and if it isn't already right in the very front of your mind you'll want to get it there and keep it there, but _I_ like this one the best.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives, Concord Piano Sonata, Easley Blackwood, piano.

Ives' greatest work in what for me is the definitive performance of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schoenberg Piano Concerto, Mitsuko Uchida, Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra.

Nobody does the Schoenberg better than these performers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas. Geoffrey Burleson, piano.

The definitive performances of these underrated engaging sonatas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Claude Debussy solo piano pieces as performed by Sviatoslav Richter.

Nobody does Debussy better than the great Richter did.

His L' isle joyeuse will completely blow you away. Towering!!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

science said:


> but _I_ like this one the best.


Thats what its all about! Thankfully we are not machines or kind of dummys, liking the same thing...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

J.S. Bach, the WTC played by Sviatoslav Richter.
All contrapuntal patterns really shine through his fingers. It's like having the score in front of you.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

oskaar said:


> Thats what its all about! Thankfully we are not machines or kind of dummys, liking the same thing...


That's very kind of you to say, friend, but at the same time, there are some more knowledgeable people whose opinions I respect more than I respect my own!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Appalachian Spring Suite, Aaron Copland, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

Nobody did this music better than Lenny. A moving tribute to his great friend.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Claude Debussy solo piano pieces as performed by Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> Nobody does Debussy better than the great Richter did.
> 
> His L' isle joyeuse will completely blow you away. Towering!!


For the Preludes book 1 and 2 I'd rather go with Benedetti Michelangeli. A master of Sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

science said:


> That's very kind of you to say, friend, but at the same time, there are some more knowledgeable people whose opinions I respect more than I respect my own!


Yes, I know the feeling, and humbleness and respect and admiration of scolared people may be a good thing also. But I think people should listen to their own preferances, somtimes you cant explain why you like this bether than that...but I think listening experiance is a very individual thing. And we should not say sorry for liking exactly THAT. No experts can take over your preferanses.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Some like the mother,some like the daughter, and some even prefer the grand mother.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

oskaar said:


> Some like the mother,some like the daughter, and some even prefer the grand mother.


Is that what they say in Norway?

Do they even _let_ you say that?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This will raise a few eyebrows among all Brucknerians here, but I don't mind, and I'll shout as loudly as possible that

*Bruckner's symphonies with Celibidache and the Munich Philarmonic are MY CLEAR FIRST CHOICE.*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

GioCar said:


> This will raise a few eyebrows among all Brucknerians here, but I don't mind, and I'll shout as loudly as possible that
> 
> *Bruckner's symphonies with Celibidache and the Munich Philarmonic are MY CLEAR FIRST CHOICE.*


I'd think this would raise eyebrows among anyone who's heard Celibidache....

No seriously, fascinating conductor and I'd like to hear more of his stuff, it's just hard for me to take! I think I'd've lost my mind if I'd played in an orchestra conducted by him. Or else I would've been fired.

C: Why did you come in early? It wasn't even your part.

Me: I got tired of waiting for the note so I thought I'd play it myself.

C: I hope you can find a new job without a referral from me.

Me: I hope so too. (I wouldn't want to wait for it anyway.)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

science said:


> Is that what they say in Norway?
> 
> Do they even _let_ you say that?


The grandmother was my addition. But the mother an daughter is an expression, yes.

But who are THEY? Maybe it is a cultural thing. Maybe norwegians should have a little more respect for authorities, and Koreans a little less? I dont know...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

oskaar said:


> The grandmother was my addition. But the mother an daughter is an expression, yes.
> 
> But who are THEY? Maybe it is a cultural thing. Maybe norwegians should have a little more respect for authorities, and Koreans a little less? I dont know...


"They" are daughter, mother, and grandmother; in Korea the daughters will let you say what you want but you're a real man when you're ready to take on an ajumma _and_ her mom.

If an ajumma points at my shoes and says, "Why did you steal my shoes," I'll take them off and give them to her with an apology, "I'm sorry ma'am, I found them on my doorstep this morning and stupidly assumed they were mine. Please forgive me."


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

GioCar said:


> This will raise a few eyebrows among all Brucknerians here, but I don't mind, and I'll shout as loudly as possible that
> 
> *Bruckner's symphonies with Celibidache and the Munich Philarmonic are MY CLEAR FIRST CHOICE.*


When it comes to Bruckner, I had a big comparing of no. 6. I dont remember exactly how many and who I listned to, but I remamber that Wand and Münchener philharmonic was my clear favourite. But that was a project I had with only one listening to each, not based on preferings built up over time


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Well for me, I'd say that Chopin's nocturnes are Pollini's.
Cajkovskij's first piano concerto is Rubinstein's.
Prokofiev's 3rd is Argerich's.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

science said:


> I'd think this would raise eyebrows among anyone who's heard Celibidache....
> 
> No seriously, fascinating conductor and I'd like to hear more of his stuff, it's just hard for me to take! I think I'd've lost my mind if I'd played in an orchestra conducted by him. Or else I would've been fired.
> 
> ...





oskaar said:


> When it comes to Bruckner, I had a big comparing of no. 6. I dont remember exactly how many and who I listned to, but I remamber that Wand and Münchener philharmonic was my clear favourite. But that was a project I had with only one listening to each, not based on preferings built up over time


I am not a great fan of Celibidache, anyway. I listened to some of his recordings which honesty I found "off-topic" at all (one for all, his Bach's Mass in Bm...). But imo he is just perfect for Bruckner. In this case his "slowness" transmits an inner and trascendental meaning for all Bruckner's harmonies and repetitions that I couldn't find elsewhere.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

If nobody minds me sharing a performance on Indian classical music instead, I offer this rendition of Raag Malkauns by Nikhil Banerjee:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Gaspard De La Nuit - Argerich
Scarlatti Sonatas - Ross


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Stavrogin said:


> Prokofiev's 3rd is Argerich's.


Fully agreed
+1


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

shadowdancer said:


> Fully agreed
> +1


I wish I could hear her on the 2nd!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

As you can see, there are as many "clear first choice performances" of a given work as there are listeners of that work. Well, yes, there are performances that are pretty universally regarded as "bad," but no two classical music people ever agree on everything, and many don't agree on anything. So just listen away, and over time you'll develop your own list. Often you'll find yourself gravitating to the first recording of a piece that you really got to know, and really got you into it -- or at least carry a long term fondness for it with you -- even if much later, comparing it to performances you find you've liked better, you realize it really wasn't much good. No harm in that.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think there really are many, or any, clear first choice performances. But a couple of strong possibilities:

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Reiner/Chicago from the '50s.
Symphony of Psalms conducted by Stravinsky himself/CBC


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Vivaldi: Four Seasons - Giuliano Carmignola / Venice Baroque Orchestra / Andrea Marcon
Brahms: Symphony #4 - Carlos Kleiber / Vienna 
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - Valery Gergiev / Kirov
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony
Bartok: 6 String Quartets - Takacs Quartet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

GGluek said:


> As you can see, there are as many "clear first choice performances" of a given work as there are listeners of that work. Well, yes, there are performances that are pretty universally regarded as "bad," but no two classical music people ever agree on everything, and many don't agree on anything. So just listen away, and over time you'll develop your own list. Often you'll find yourself gravitating to the first recording of a piece that you really got to know, and really got you into it -- or at least carry a long term fondness for it with you -- even if much later, comparing it to performances you find you've liked better, you realize it really wasn't much good. No harm in that.


I agree with you. But as long as we respect each others preferesences, and dont insist on universal fasits, I think it is very well incide what a forum like this should be, talking about music. I have already several things I will check out and compare to find my oppinions. I dont read anithing as the true truth, exept that it is the truth for the singular person.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a tricky one. So much is subjective. I will offer mine, and apologize if I repeat others' suggestions.

Bach - St. Matthew Passion - Herreweghe's 2nd recording on HM
Bach - Goldberg Variations - Perahia
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 - Fricsay, Berlin
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas - Wilhelm Kempff
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - Klemperer
Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem - Klemperer
Violin Concertos from Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Beethoven and Sibelius - Jascha Heifetz
Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1 - Suk, Katchen, Starker
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances - Sejna, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Mahler - Symphony No. 2 - Klemperer live recording with Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mozart - The Magic Flute - Klemperer
Mozart - Requiem - Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik
Tallis - Spem in Alium - The Tallis Scholars
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 - Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic
Wagner - Ring cycle - Barenboim, Bayreuth
Wagner - Meistersinger - Karajan


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple of my favorites, both of which are unfortunately rather hard to come by these days: Henryk Szeryng's 1955 recording of the Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, and Leonhardt's 1952 Art of Fugue.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Dvorak's New World Symph.








And the Planets








I do enjoy other performances from the mentioned pieces, but this both always bring me back.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Speaking of Gergiev I think that his Leningrad Symphony by Shostakovic is a clear first choice performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one clear choice for Montis czardas, that was on a naxos cd that I cant find, and I cant remember who it was.... Years since I have listened to it... Maybe I will be disappointed when I listen to it again, but back then it almost took my breath away... Remember I thaught it was brillintly played, but most of all the genuinity and heartfelt impression. I think it was a hungarian player, surely from east europe. Naxos has always been good, finding the brilliant unknown...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Alypius said:


> Vivaldi: Four Seasons - Giuliano Carmignola / Venice Baroque Orchestra / Andrea Marcon
> *Brahms: Symphony #4 - Carlos Kleiber / Vienna*
> Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - Valery Gergiev / Kirov
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony
> Bartok: 6 String Quartets - Takacs Quartet


Oh yes, and Beethoven #7


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 40427
> View attachment 40428
> 
> 
> A couple of my favorites, both of which are unfortunately rather hard to come by these days: Henryk Szeryng's 1955 recording of the Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, and Leonhardt's 1952 Art of Fugue.


Beaten to the Bach by Szeryng
I'm listening to it as I type


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorrrry... wrong thread......


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tens of thousands of classical records and CDs, but I don't own a single "Clear First Choice". All of my records are "Alternative Choices".


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Stavrogin said:


> Speaking of Gergiev I think that his Leningrad Symphony by Shostakovic is a clear first choice performance.


Yeah, I love this performance.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Current Mahler picks:

_Symphony No. 1_ - Kubelík, 1967
_Symphony No. 2_ - Tennstedt, 1989
_Symphony No. 3_ - Adler, 1951
_Symphony No. 4_ - Reiner, 1958
_Symphony No. 5_ - Walter, 1947
_Symphony No. 6_ - Eschenbach, 2006
_Symphony No. 7_ - Gielen, 2004
_Symphony No. 9_ - Barbirolli, 1964
_Symphony No. 10 (Adagio)_ - Scherchen, 1952
_Das Lied von der Erde_ - Klemperer, 1966
_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ - Boulez, 2010

I still have not grasped the 8th, and my exploration of the smaller song cycles is quite limited. Here's hoping our resident Mahlerian (what was his name, again?) can help me out a little on that front.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

GGluek said:


> As you can see, there are as many "clear first choice performances" of a given work as there are listeners of that work. Well, yes, there are performances that are pretty universally regarded as "bad," but no two classical music people ever agree on everything, and many don't agree on anything. So just listen away, and over time you'll develop your own list. Often you'll find yourself gravitating to the first recording of a piece that you really got to know, and really got you into it -- or at least carry a long term fondness for it with you -- even if much later, comparing it to performances you find you've liked better, you realize it really wasn't much good. No harm in that.


When I saw the title of the thread I was wondering if it was going to be for those very rare recordings that aren't just "first among equals" depending on your preference, but have some unique magic that, its widely felt has never quite been replicated or approached.

The first one, and for the moment the only sure one, that comes to mind is Netania Davrath singing Songs Of The Auvergne, as though the Vanguard people found a shepherd girl in said region and made a field recording on the spot, recreating the sound of seemingly centuries of tradition.

There are another half-dozen recordings I could happily recommend (maybe the superb Frederica Von Stade is for me a distant second), but Davrath's is something unique.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach: WTC - Wilson/Harpsichord/Teldec & Tureck/Piano/DG
Bach: Goldberg Variations - Hantai/Harpsichord/Mirare & Tureck/DG
Bach: Italian Concerto - Hewitt/DG
Bach: Chormatic Fantasy and Fugue - Kipnis/Arabesque
Bach: Partitas - Sheppard/Romeo
Bach: Mass in B minor - Leonhardt/DHM
Bach: St. Matthew Passion - Herreweghe/1st on Harmonia Mundi
Beethoven: Late Sonatas - Pollini/DG
Handel: Messiah - Boston Baroque/Telarc
Haydn : Piano Sonatas - Brendel/Philips
Mozart: Piano Sonatas - Uchida/Philips
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - Leppard/EMI


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> When I saw the title of the thread I was wondering if it was going to be for those very rare recordings that aren't just "first among equals" depending on your preference, but have some unique magic that, its widely felt has never quite been replicated or approached.
> 
> The first one, and for the moment the only sure one, that comes to mind is Netania Davrath singing Songs Of The Auvergne, as though the Vanguard people found a shepherd girl in said region and made a field recording on the spot, recreating the sound of seemingly centuries of tradition.
> 
> There are another half-dozen recordings I could happily recommend (maybe the superb Frederica Von Stade is for me a distant second), but Davrath's is something unique.


I think there can be room for first among equals and that rare special one, even for those that have two clear favourites, but cant decide witchone they like best, or maybe it is mood-dependent.

I dont own the thread, and dont set up rules or strict guidlines, jus chose a title and an intro, and see what comes out of it.

Maybe it also can be choices followed by a story, or spesial things that performance is related to.

Just post as you like.

If i remember right, I had a comparing of Beethovens string quartets and found Endellion quartet as my clear favourite.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, I seem to have killed the thread.

I wasn't trying to make any rules or whatever, and I've been enjoying reading what everyone has posted so far.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mozart Piano Concerto 23 Perahia ECO
Brahms 4 Kleiber VPO
Beethoven 5 Kleiber VPO
The above are stand out performances that I like to listen on an infrequent basis to preserve the magic for me


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Richard STRAUSS: _Don Quixote_
Gregor Piatigorsky (cello), Joseph de Pasquale (viola), Richard Burgin (violin)
Charles Munch/BSO [RCA; rec. 1953]

This is the _Don Quixote_ of my mind's ear, featuring a lovable, larger-than-life cellist-errant who somehow manages to maintain the requisite "knightly character" as he and his viola-packing sidekick gallivant across the colorful orchestral landscape in chivalrous pursuit of adventure. Piatigorsky's portrayal has the quality of a world-class raconteur telling an especially tall tale, conveying the humor and sadness and everything in between with, when appropriate, a deftly judged sense of underlying tenderness and vulnerability that makes it all the more believable and affecting. Violist Pasquale and violinist Burgin are wonderfully characterful and perfectly complementary in their smaller roles, and Munch and the BSO's bold and splashy accompaniment is ideally suited to Piatigorsky's animated and outgoing interpretation. Good, vivid mono sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> Sorry, I seem to have killed the thread.
> 
> I wasn't trying to make any rules or whatever, and I've been enjoying reading what everyone has posted so far.


No, no, I may have written clumsy. I enjoyed your post, and just wanted to say that it is a vide posibility for posting. If more people have *that really special one*, it would be even more interresting!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I've already got 18 recommendations from this thread that I will try sometime. Thank you for this idea and all of the contributions.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Schumann Symphony 4 / Sawallisch
Bruckner Symphony 3, original vers. / Inbal, Frankfurt RSO
Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 /Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
Martinu Symphony 6 / Neumann
Nielsen Symphony 5 / Bernstein
Hindemith Harmonie der Welt / Mravinsky
Tubin Symphony 5 / Järvi
Pettersson Symphony 6 / Kamu
Schnittke Symphony 1 / Rozhdestvensky

Schumann Piano Concerto / Argerich, Harnoncourt
Franck Les Djinns / Richter, Kondrashin
Barber Cello Concerto / Kirschbaum, Saraste
Martinu Harpsichord Concerto / Ruzickova, Neumann
Martinu Oboe Concerto /Squardt, Neumann
Prokofiev 4th Piano Concerto / Krainev, Kitayenko, Moscow RSO
Pettersson Violin Concerto 2 / Haendel, Blomstedt
Schnittke Viola Concerto / Bashmet, Rozhdestvensky

Händel All Concerti Grossi / Pommer
Foerster Cyrano de Bergerac / Smetacek
Sibelius Tapiola / Karajan DG

Debussy Violin Sonata / Gitlis, Argerich
Martinu Cello Sonatas / Dieltiens, Groslot

Gubaidulina Piano works / Rauchs, Kuchar
Webern Im Tempo Minuetts / Cascioli
Schoenberg Piano works / Bucquet


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Franck Les Djinns / Richter, Kondrashin


I just wanted to second the recommendation of the Richter/Kondrashin "Les Djinns"--a fascinating work that I don't see mentioned on the forum very much (including by myself :lol. I'll put it on my queue for today.

I'll add Moravec's recording of the "Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue," which is my clear first choice.

Though perhaps I'd better do some blind listening on itunes before making many recommendations in this thread :lol:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I THINK I can say Harnoncourt on Mozart symphonies, but much is unheard. Any comments on that?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Händel Messias / Richter DG
Händel Dixit Dominus / Öhrwall
Vivaldi Gloria & Magnificat / Muti
Mahler Das Lied von der Erde / Bernstein, Israel PO (!)
Penderecki Te Deum / Penderecki

Medtner Piano Concerto 3 / Ponti, Cao
Busoni Piano Concerto / Donohoe, Elder
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerrto 2 / Farnadi, Scherchen
Bartok Piano Concerto 1 / Kocsis, Lehel (or Fischer)
Kabalevsky 2nd Cello Concerto / Wallfisch
Denisov Cello Concerto / Georgian, Kitayenko
Gubaidulina Violin Concerto no.1 / Kagan, Rozhdestvensky
Nørgård Percussion Concerto, For a Change / Mortensen

Nielsen String Quartets / Young Danish Quartet

Beethoven Sonata 23 / Gilels (Brilliant classics)
Schuman Symphonic Etudes / Kissin (Russia revelation)
Schumann Noveletten / Beveridge Webster
Schumann Davidsbündlertänze / Ugorski
Scriabin Sonata 1 / Szidon
Scriabin Sonata 3 / Sofronitsky 1958


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

oskaar said:


> I THINK I can say Harnoncourt on Mozart symphonies, but much is unheard. Any comments on that?


Very recommendable indeed, should I choose 3 recordings of each of the later symphonies, Harnoncourt´s would often be among them (his Concertgebouw recordings).


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo really inspire me to investigate your advices later! And it seemes like others are inspired too. Thanks a lot, and be aware of that you dont have to now all recordings out there. I f you have one clear favourite among two you know, it is a good reason to post.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Claude Debussy: Complete Orchestral Works* ~ New Philharmonia Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (the first of two recordings Boulez conducted.)

*Maurice Ravel*: 
*complete solo piano music / the two piano concerti* ~ Samson François
_*L'enfant et les sortileges*_s ~ Lorin Maazel; L'Orchestre National De Paris, Chorus De La RTF; Camille Maurane, Colette Herzog, Françoise Ogéas, Heinz Rehfuss, Jeanne Berbié, Jeannine Collard, Michel Sénéchal, Sylvaine Gilma

_*Daphnis et Chloe*_ ~ Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch, conductor.

*Igor Stravinsky*: I first defer to Stravinsky conducting Stravinsky from the complete works recordings done with Columbia records in the late 1960's through 1970's. _The current Columbia Box Set however has several substituted recordings not from that series, and I find them far less

These two are 'missing' and substituted for another if you get that box set:_
*Les Noces* ~ Robert Craft (under the supervision of the composer) Gregg Smith Singers, Orpheus Chamber Ensemble; International Piano Quartet. Rosalind Rees (sop), Rose Taylor (mezzo), Richard Nelson (ten) and Bruce Fifer (bari).
Recorded for Columbia Masterworks on February 12, 1973, it is listed as a 1974 recording. Record producers; Robert Craft and John McClure. Columbia Masterworks M 33201. NB -- _Out Of Print_: this is _not_ the Les Noces included in the Stravinsky Box Set!

*Petrushka (revised, 1943)* Stravinsky Conducts the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000026GJ/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1535523722&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000PTYUQG&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=18YFVSAPBMB5YB0ETJWE
Another _not included in the Stavinsky box set; the box set is an earlier recording of the 1911 score, recorded in Hollywood, Ca._

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 5* ~ New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein. One of the best recordings Bernstein did of anything 

*Olivier Messiaen: Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine* ~ New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.*

Sergei Prokofiev*: 
_*Piano Concerto No. 3*_, Gary Graffman; George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (the first concerto is also on this recording.) 
*Piano concerto No. 2* Malcolm Frager; René Leibowitz / Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
http://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/product.php?pid=6735

*Darius Milhaud:* 
*Suite Provençale* ~ Boston Symphony, Charles Munch. 
*Les Choéphores* ~ Orchestre Lamourex, Paris - Igor Markevitch. 
*Six Petites Symphonies; Trois Opera minutes* ~ Capella Cracoviensis, Karl Anton Rickenbacher

*Satie:*
_Complete piano music_; Aldo Ciccolini
_Complete orchestral music_; Utah Symphony, Maurice Abravanel

*Poulenc*: my default choices here revolve around a generation of Angel / Seraphim recordings, (now EMI) which are as close to the horse's mouth as it gets. For the Concerti, orchestral and choral works...
Here is just one double disc, the orchestras and conductors pretty much the staple core musicians in these recordings:
http://www.amazon.com/Poulenc-Concerto-Concert-Champetre-Pianos/dp/B002810GXA
Likewise, I prefer Gabriel Tacchino for the solo piano works.

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde* ~ Mildred Miller, Ernst Haefliger; New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter

Each of these recordings are for me _one of the very best rendering of the works_ i.e. they do not favor one soloist over the clarity of the overall performance, or one person involved, but instead they are rendered with lucidity, quite perfect tempi, clarity and balance of all parts and elements, 'proper style' if that can be defined, i.e. all involved are focused toward the best manifestation of the work itself.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Satie/Ciccolini, 
Ravel/Maazel, 
Nielsen/Bernstein & 
Ravel/Münch 

are indeed very good.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

PetrB said:


> _
> These two are 'missing' and substituted for another if you get that box set:_
> *Les Noces* ~ Robert Craft (under the supervision of the composer) Gregg Smith Singers, Orpheus Chamber Ensemble; International Piano Quartet. Rosalind Rees (sop), Rose Taylor (mezzo), Richard Nelson (ten) and Bruce Fifer (bari).
> Recorded for Columbia Masterworks on February 12, 1973, it is listed as a 1974 recording. Record producers; Robert Craft and John McClure. Columbia Masterworks M 33201. NB -- _Out Of Print_: this is _not_ the Les Noces included in the Stravinsky Box Set!


That one included in the "Stravinsky conducting Stravinsky" box set is a 1959 recording made in Hollywood, Ca., and imo is quite annoying because it is sung in English instead of the original Russian. The rhythm of the words turns out to be quite different and "weird", at least for me (being used to the Russian version).
Apart from that, I agree with PetrB, this box set is still the reference recording


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brahms - Piano Concertos - Leon Fleisher


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are some I always come back to and strongly prefer over other versions I have heard:

Dvorak 9th/Horenstein
Turandot/Mehta, Pavarotti, Caballe, Sutherland
Das Rheingold/Solti VPO
Bartok Cto for Orchestra/Reiner
Brahms 4th/Reiner
Beethoven 5/Kleiber

For me, a clear first must have both a good performance and good sound so my favorite Furtwangler pieces are only clear first when I ignore the poor recording.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

*1. Beethoven and Brahms - Piano Concertos* - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
Beethoven Piano Concerto 1
Beethoven Piano Concerto 2
Beethoven Piano Concerto 3
Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
Beethoven Piano Concerto 5
Mozart Piano Concerto 25
Brahms Piano Concerto 1
Brahms Variations and fugue on a theme of Handel
Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Brahms Waltzes

*2. Schumann and Grieg - Piano Concertos* - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
Grieg Piano Concerto
Schumann Piano Concerto

*3. Tchaikovsky Swan Lake* - Andre Previn
Tchaikovsky Swan Lake

*4. Mozart Symphonies 38 - 41* - Sir Charles Mackerras
Mozart Symphony 38
Mozart Symphony 40
Mozart Symphony 40
Mozart Symphony 41
*
5. Mozart Piano Concertos 20 and 21* - Friedrich Gulda & Claudio Abbado
Mozart Piano Concerto 20
Mozart Piano Concerto 21


----------



## DaveS (Apr 30, 2013)

The Strauss Couperin piece made me want for some JSB. Keyboard Concerti 5 & 7, BWV 1056 & 1058. Glenn Gould; Columbia SO, Vladimir Golschmann. If time permits I'll listen to the entire disc which also includes the Italian Concerto and the Art of the Fugue.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been wavering over the last little while since acquiring some important recent versions, but Tatiana Nikolayeva's set of Shosty's op.87 (on Melodiya) is head-and-shoulders above the rest for me. She's not as technically impressive as some of the competition, she manages a "monumental" interpretation of the preludes and fugues that I enjoy--and without milking the slow passages the way some do. Her biographical relationship to this work is just gravy.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Brahms symphonies not really clear but there are some top choices: Beinum Concertgebouw, Levine either CSO or BPO. There are others, for example Solti CSO. Karajan some say 1987 others say 1964. I love Kempe also. Klemperer is an old standby. Impossible to narrow it to one conductor. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Bernstein Symphony No.3 "Kaddish" conducted by Leonard Bernstein (New York Philharmonic, Montealegre, Tourel - Columbia Masterworks). This is the clear first choice performance of this work. Any other, by any other conductor or speaker, is mere imitation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sibelius's 5th and 7th symphonies, I cannot stress how amazing the performance of Sakari Oramo and the Vienna Phil on youtube is. I have tried out many many other recordings on youtube, spotify, disc and even live performances on the radio and I am yet to find one which I like better.
Beethoven symphonies: Immerseel
Mozart symphonies 38-41: Jacobs (many people seem to prefer other recordings, Jacobs here uses his knowledge of Mozart's operas to heighten the emotion and drama in these works)
Mahler 7: Solti OR Boulez
Bach Brandenburg Concertos: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stravinsky Le Sacre: Dudamel OR Dorati/Minneapolis
Haydn London Symphonies: Minkowski
Webern: go for the DG box set with Boulez
Schoenberg: Robert Craft recordings are great, as are Boulez recordings
Boulez: anything conducted by Boulez
actually, anything modern and Boulez (especially Ligeti) is going to be good.
Ligeti: for another alternative of Ligeti recordings, look for anything on the Wergo label
If you're a fan of new music: recordings on NEOS of the Donaueschingen Musiktage are great, as is anything on KAIROS


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> Bernstein Symphony No.3 "Kaddish" conducted by Leonard Bernstein (New York Philharmonic, Montealegre, Tourel - Columbia Masterworks). This is the clear first choice performance of this work. Any other, by any other conductor or speaker, is mere imitation.











Yes and Felicia Montealegre wasn't just any singer. She happened to be Mrs. Leonard Bernstein!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I recently acquired a 3-disk set of Dutoit conducting Honegger's symphonies and various other popular orchestral works. I've been enjoying all the performances, but it's the performance of "Pastorale d'ete" that is really special to me: it's gone from being a work that I like to one that I love.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

In this moment, Mozart number 20. Thanks.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> I recently acquired a 3-disk set of Dutoit conducting Honegger's symphonies and various other popular orchestral works. I've been enjoying all the performances, but it's the performance of "Pastorale d'ete" that is really special to me: it's gone from being a work that I like to one that I love.


Dutoit, to me, seems to take just about everything too fast. When it is only a few seconds' difference from another recording of near the same length, he still manages to make much of what he conducts sound 'hurried.'

My go-to for Honegger ~ Serge Baudo
All parts in balance, you hear _everything_ and in good proportion, and he certainly knows and has a feel for these scores.

_Pastorale d'été_ (yes, lovely piece





_Symphony No. 5_, 'di tre re'


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky First Piano Concerto, Cliburn, Kondrashin.

Sibelius Violin Concerto, Heifetz/Hendl; Heifetz/Beecham.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

*Brahms Symphony No. 4* - *Conductor - Carlos Kleiber/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*
I don't think there are many "definitive" or first choices out there, but this is definitely one of the few! As Tom Service writes about it, "one of the most remarkable recordings, of all time, ever - listen and be gripped from first note to last."


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Bach, Goldberg Variations: Gould 1981. This has spoiled me forever. Nothing else sounds even remotely right in comparison.

Brahms, Piano Concertos: Buchbinder, Mehta/IPO. Somehow, the sound engineers at Helicon Classics manage to capture the live atmosphere of their recordings better than anything else I've ever heard. 

Bruckner, Symphony No. 8, 1887 Version: Young/Hamburg Philharmonic. Part of Young's cycle of original versions of the Bruckner symphonies. Stunning brass and all around phenomenal sound.

Fauré, Requiem: Summerly on Naxos. Apparently, this recording uses neither the 1893 nor the 1901 version, but the one from 1888, without woodwinds and brass. Out of this world.

Wagner, Orchestral Music: Norrington/LCP. Now this is some clean Wagner. Includes the overtures/preludes to Rienzi, Tristan (plus Liebestod), Meistersinger, Parsifal and Lohengrin (act III) plus the Siegfried Idyll. Fitting all on one disc? Oh yes!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Two that came to mind immediately:

*Ives: Symphony No. 4 - Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO*
To me, no one else gets inside this music like MTT. In fact, no one even comes close. (You could easily say the same about MTT's recording of Ives' Holidays Symphony too.)









*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 / Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow RSO*
Shostakovich's son Maksim conducted the first recording of his father's Fifteenth Symphony. Over the years, I've compared this LP with the ten other recordings of DSCH's Fifteenth in my collection. And I think the premiere stands head and shoulders above the rest. Sadly, I don't think this record has ever been issued on CD. Argh! (My version is an Angel/Melodiya LP.)


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Schubert's 5th and 8th symphonies as performed by Charles Mackerras with the Orchestra of the Age of Englightenment.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 46005
> 
> 
> Yes and Felicia Montealegre wasn't just any singer. She happened to be Mrs. Leonard Bernstein!


Yeah, poor woman.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

Bach Mattheus Passion and Hohe Messe - Gustav Leonhardt Austere , penetrating and deeply felt interpretations


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schubert Symphony #9, Vienna Philharmonic, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

For a modern recording of Brahms' violin concerto try the one I'm listening to now - Julia Fischer
Such beautiful playing! And she doesn't let it drag!
It also has a stunning performance of the Double Concerto

For the piano concertos try 
Richter, Serkin, Graffman, Leon Fleisher or Freier.

Of course, no-one today can believe the myth perpetuated by such programmes as CD review that there is one 'best' version out of all the myriad available today. But some stand out.
For Bruckner try Karajan and the VPO in nos 7&8 made just before he died.
Or HvK and the BPO in nos 4&7 (EMI)
Breathtaking!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Falstaff - Karajan with Gobbi is incomparable.
Bernstein is great fun!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

As performances Karajan's Cav and Pag caused people to re-evaluate the works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Haydn Paris Symphonies conducted by Leonard Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic.
An absolute high point in the conductor's career. Nobody's done these great works better.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have tens of thousands of classical records and CDs, but I don't own a single "Clear First Choice". All of my records are "Alternative Choices".

I would have to largely agree with Bigshot. Perhaps I would go so far as to suggest that the Karajan/Schwarzkopf _Der Rosenkavalier_ and Kleiber's Beethoven's 5th have never been surpassed... but in most instances I find I can't argue for a "clear first choice"... and certainly not for some of the major compositions cited here. Bach's WTC? A "clear first choice"? Really?

Yes... for most works I find it is a question of several (if not dozens) of brilliant yet different performances.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with St Lukes,

I do think Karajan's Fidelio is the best I've heard though
and I wouldn't be without Solti's Ring.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Bach's WTC? A "clear first choice"? Really?


Sviatoslav Richter, obviously. After reading the beginning of your post, I was expecting a challenge :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Der Leiermann said:


> Schubert's 5th and 8th symphonies as performed by Charles Mackerras with the Orchestra of the Age of Englightenment.


Yes. I truly miss Charles Mackerras.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> I agree with St Lukes,
> 
> I do think Karajan's Fidelio is the best I've heard though
> and I wouldn't be without Solti's Ring.


I would certainly second Karajan's Fidelio. The Klemperer live performance has a superlative Pizarro in Hotter but the sound is pretty limited.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> Sviatoslav Richter, obviously. After reading the beginning of your post, I was expecting a challenge :lol:


I must confess to finding Richter's WTC a shade unsympathetic. I'll listen again and re-evaluate. I find Gould endlessly fascinating and sometimes infuriating in this work. But when GG hits the mark he sure hits it!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What about Heifetz in Sibelius' violin concerto. Add the Bruch no 1 and the Scottish Fantasia. Unbeatable!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Sibelius Violin Concerto. Heifetz/Hendel/Chicago Symphony.
> 
> Jascha Heifetz "owns" this great work as far as I'm concerned.


Just about any Heifetz recording is the best. maybe not his Mendelssohn. His Bruch Scottish Fantasy is my favorite.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Schubert Symphony #9, Vienna Philharmonic, Sir Georg Solti


It would be except for the diminuendo on the final note! I go with Szell. Actually I don't think Szell's Beethoven 3rd has been surpassed either.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just listen to the Ravel Trio in A minor with Heifetz, Piatigorsky and Rubinstein. A first choice no doubt!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm giving the nod to Mitsuko Uchida performing the Schönberg Piano Concerto with Pierre Boulez/Cleveland.

Nobody does it better.


----------

